# New Iranian High Flyers!!!



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

I recently got new iranian highflyers! the male is red and the female is black with a crest. i will post some pictures asap possibly by tomorrow morning since its night time now. They are seperated from my birds right now and i put them in the breeding pen so i can get some good offsprings , he said they make very good quality babies. besides them i also have two new borns which are about 1 week old now =) they are so cool =) il get some new pictures of them too and show their coloring =)

Here are the babies, not from the new birds they are from mine.










- also, i have two pairs who ALWAYS or for the past 2 sets of eggs the one of the two that turns out white , one eye is identicle to the father and the other eye is identicle to the mother, on one of them one eye is identicle to the father and the second eye is a mix of them both making a rainbow color. is there a reason for this?
here is the eye, Pearl white on top going to bulls eye at the bottom. thus making a rainbow color,


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

here are the new birds ( btw thats not poop on the wall its paint =) ) and on the floors too.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Updated =)


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Are these tipplers?

If these are irani, i also had irani hiflyers!
This brown breed is known as "Surkha" (red) and the black one is "Kaliyae" (black) and are well popular among those who fly pigeons in kits! They fly very very well and cant stand staying in a cage..!! They'll start helicopterinG!


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Hamza said:


> Are these tipplers?
> 
> If these are irani, i also had irani hiflyers!
> This brown breed is known as "Surkha" (red) and the black one is "Kaliyae" (black) and are well popular among those who fly pigeons in kits! They fly very very well and cant stand staying in a cage..!! They'll start helicopterinG!



tipplers dont do flips in the air do they? im not sure on that. mine do. im pretty sure they are tumblers. I never heard of the breed you mentioned and i speak the language =p . also mine can stand being in their loft they dont try to escape =p


----------



## RussianRoller (Mar 19, 2007)

*Tippler*

*Keleent Those are some awesome pics of ur Iranian Highfliers, Tehran Highflying Tumblers. Ya, Tipplers do not roll, or flip.*


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Flying_Pidgy said:


> tipplers dont do flips in the air do they? im not sure on that. mine do. im pretty sure they are tumblers. I never heard of the breed you mentioned and i speak the language =p . also mine can stand being in their loft they dont try to escape =p


Which language do u speak? (the one u mentioned above)


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

i speak farsi ; also, unlike some other iranian people our family believes in christianity. so maybe the muslim might be alittle differnet im not sure on that. but you know what your parents teach u right? =p


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Flying Pidgy, I just noticed you made "matriarch". Congratulations.

Your pigeons are very beautiful.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Flying_Pidgy said:


> i speak farsi ; also, unlike some other iranian people our family believes in christianity. so maybe the muslim might be alittle differnet im not sure on that. but you know what your parents teach u right? =p


These words are in Urdu 
The farsi name of a pigeon i can tell you is "Shirazi" otherwise known as Lahore. It came from the town, "Shiraz" in iran to Lahore (Pakistan) where it was furthur bred.. We still refer it to as "Shirazi", whereas others like Americans call it a Lahore  Funny but true!


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Flying Pidgy, I just noticed you made "matriarch". Congratulations.
> 
> Your pigeons are very beautiful.


WOW ! =)!! im so happy lol! i didnt know what it was i thought it was all a group that you guys were in! now i know its a post count rank =)! yay ! im a professional pigeon forumer =p!



--- 
also i never heard of shirazi =( 
to us :

pigeon= kaftar
pigeon fancier= kaftar baz
feral= cha he


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Flying pidgy 

I love the feral name you translated - cha he.  I may name my next kaftar that.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Flying pidgy
> 
> I love the feral name you translated - cha he.  I may name my next kaftar that.



aww thats so nice =)!


----------

